# Como abrir archivos .LYT ?



## Reiy (Abr 24, 2009)

Hola alguien me puede decir con que programa puedo habrir estos archivos?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 24, 2009)

Según esta información:

http://www.fileinformación.com/extension/lyt

Puedes abrirlo con un editor de texto.


----------



## Vick (Abr 24, 2009)

Los archivos *.lyt son archivos de Proteus, mas en concreto de ARES, son diseños de circuitos impresos...

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 24, 2009)

Gracias Vick, no conocía esa extensión,

Saludos.


----------



## Reiy (Abr 24, 2009)

ahh muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda ,ahh y otra cosa tengo una extension LBK ,que me sirve para ello?


----------



## Vick (Abr 24, 2009)

La extención *.lbk tambien la genera el ARES, pero son archivos de respaldo, se generan automáticamente al estar trabajando en un circuito impreso, es decir con un archivo *.lyt, no sirven de nada (al menos no para el usuario) yo simpre borro esos archivos, y nunca pasa nada malo, a decir verdad son bastante molestos...


----------



## Reiy (Abr 24, 2009)

miren al tratar de abrir los .LYT me sale este error,que creen que lo solucione


----------



## Vick (Abr 24, 2009)

Eso es por que la versión de Proteus con la que fue creado el archivo es más nueva que la que tienes, es un pequeño detalle que no me gusta de Proteus, las versiones viejas no pueden abrir archivos creados con versiones más nuevas.

PD. Lo muevo al foro correcto...


----------



## luisariel147 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hola alguien sabe con que programa se abre la extension . Brd es un pcb


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2009)

luisariel147 dijo:


> Hola alguien sabe con que programa se abre la extension . Brd es un pcb


Eagle Layout Editor


----------



## mendek (Feb 17, 2014)

Que tal, pues un profesor me mandó unos impresos para ayudarle a hacerlos, pero el usa proteus 7.8 y yo 7.7, lo que pasa es que por cuestiones de gusto no quiero desinstalar el 7.7, se puede hacer que la versión 7.7 abra los .LYT de la versión 7.8 ?


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Feb 17, 2014)

mejor cambia a la 7.10 esas dos versiones tienen un monton de bugs. y asi ademas puedes cargar la 7.8


----------



## Neybero (Ago 19, 2014)

Tengo Proteus 8 pero no me reconoce un archivo LYT. Como lo abro si quise cambiarle el formato y no me da opciones con proteus


----------

